# araqian kurdish dog



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

*Kurdish dog*







we have a lot of them in persia


















View attachment 34905


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

What a beautful and HUGE dog !!


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

in first there was a lot of them in kurdistan iraq but now less than 200 are in iraq


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: iraqian kurdish dog*

sorry for my mistake it was iraqian


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: iraqian kurdish dog*

What an awesome and powerful looking dog!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: iraqian kurdish dog*

They are beautiful dogs. It's so interesting to see breeds from other countries that you never see in your own. Thank you.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: iraqian kurdish dog*

Poria,
I would love to communicate with you about your knowledge of the Iraqi Kurdish Dog. I live in the USA, and raise a breed of dog from the Kurdish area of Turkey called the Boz or Guregh. It has many similarities to the dogs in your pictures. I have Iraqi friends that tell me great stories of the shepherd dogs of the region.
Both a tough and functional working dog.
My website is http://naturalbornguardians.com/ if you would like to see my dogs.

Thank you for sharing your dogs with this forum.
Brian


----------



## mohamad2610 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: Kurdish dog*

Kurdish Shepherd Dogs of kurdistan.
Ancient Assyrian Shepherd Dogs that now live in kurdistan area.
Oldest Dogs Of mesopotamia According to founded clay tablets from assyrians in kurdistan egion now.
Name is Pshdar Dog Or Pejdar Dog : Kurdish Dog Breeds
.
.







.







.







.


----------



## mohamad2610 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: Kurdish dog*

araqian kurdish dogs (pshdar dog-pejdar dog-pzhdar dog)
kurdish shepherd dog
kurdish dog breed
kurdish pshdar dog
assyrian shepherd dog 
mesopotamia dog
babylonia dogs
oldest dog breeds
ancient dogs

.







.
.







.







.







.


----------



## ryanolivas (Jun 18, 2018)

*Re: Kurdish dog*

Wow good god what a huge attractive dog


----------



## mohamad2610 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: Kurdish dog*

thanks for comment. yes this dog breed strongest in asia.but Unfortunately, this breed is only unknown, and this is due to the lack of registration and neglect of the Kurdish state.


----------

